# أريد شراء تكييف صحراوي .. هل تنصحوني به؟؟ ارجو المساعدة



## commandor_c (27 يونيو 2011)

*أريد شراء تكييف صحراوي .. هل تنصحوني به ؟؟ ارجو المساعدة من الخبراء .*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

اريد شراء تكييف صحراوي للتغلب علي حرارة الجو فهل تنصحوني به؟

حاولت اقرا عن الموضوع و لقيت ان كتير من الناس بتجيبه و ترجعه تاني و ناس تانية بتقول عليه بيزود الرطوبة و ناس تالتة بتقول ان وجوده زي عدمه ومش بيعمل حاجة مع انه المفروض علي حد علمي بيقلل درجة حرارة الجو 8 درجات مئوية
فهل فعلا لو انا اشتريت تكييف صحراوي هحصل علي درجة تبريد كويسة تقترب من تبريد الفريون؟؟
و هل التكييف الصحراوي عملي بطبعه في السوق المصري و ايه رأي الناس عنه؟
مساحة الاوضة بتاعتي 4x5
انا ساكن في اسكندرية بس ف الدور الاخير و الاوضة بتاعتي قبلي فمفيش هوا كتير و دايما الاوضة حر

عذرا علي كثرة الاسئلة لكن الموضوع محيرني فعلا
شكرا لكم مقدما


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (27 يونيو 2011)

أخي الكريم ... بدون الدخول في التفاصيل العلمية ... فإن المكيف الصحراوي - ومن اسمه - يعمل بشكل جيد في المناطق الصحراوية ذات الرطوبة النسبية المنخفضة مثل المدينة المنورة أو الرياض.

لكن في المدن الساحلية التي عادة ما تكون الرطوبة النسبية فيها مرتفعة نسبيا فيصبح عديم الجدوى, أي يتحول إلى مجرد مروحة, بل يزيد من الرطوبة النسبية داخل الحيز وبالتالي تصبح المنطقة المكيفة غير ملائمة لشروط الراحة.

وباعتبارك من مدينة الاسكندرية والرطوبة النسبية مرتفعة فلا أنصحك شخصيا بشرائه, بل عليك بمكيف الفريون


----------



## ابن عوف عبداللطيف (27 يونيو 2011)

ميكانيزم قال:


> أخي الكريم ... بدون الدخول في التفاصيل العلمية ... فإن المكيف الصحراوي - ومن اسمه - يعمل بشكل جيد في المناطق الصحراوية ذات الرطوبة النسبية المنخفضة مثل المدينة المنورة أو الرياض.
> 
> لكن في المدن الساحلية التي عادة ما تكون الرطوبة النسبية فيها مرتفعة نسبيا فيصبح عديم الجدوى, أي يتحول إلى مجرد مروحة, بل يزيد من الرطوبة النسبية داخل الحيز وبالتالي تصبح المنطقة المكيفة غير ملائمة لشروط الراحة.
> 
> وباعتبارك من مدينة الاسكندرية والرطوبة النسبية مرتفعة فلا أنصحك شخصيا بشرائه, بل عليك بمكيف الفريون


 تماما كما ذكرلك اخي المهندس لاينفع البته المكييف الصحراوي في المنطقه الساحليه


----------



## commandor_c (27 يونيو 2011)

شكرا لكما اخي ميكانيزم و اخي ابن عوف علي المتابعة 
و لكن هل لا يتم تطوير المكيف الصحراوي بمعني انه لا يوجد اجيال جديدة منه ؟ ام انه وقف عند هذا الحد؟
و هل كلامكو دة ينطبق علي لو المكان مغلق تماما او مفتوح تماما مثلا ولو الاوضة كبيرة او صغيرة
و معني كلامكو برضو انه التكييف الصحراوي بالظبط هيبقي زي المروحة مفيش فرق خالص حتي لو انا حطيتله تلج او مياه ساقعة باستمرار؟؟
خالص تحياتي لكم جميعا


----------



## ابن عوف عبداللطيف (27 يونيو 2011)

commandor_c قال:


> شكرا لكما اخي ميكانيزم و اخي ابن عوف علي المتابعة
> و لكن هل لا يتم تطوير المكيف الصحراوي بمعني انه لا يوجد اجيال جديدة منه ؟ ام انه وقف عند هذا الحد؟
> و هل كلامكو دة ينطبق علي لو المكان مغلق تماما او مفتوح تماما مثلا ولو الاوضة كبيرة او صغيرة
> و معني كلامكو برضو انه التكييف الصحراوي بالظبط هيبقي زي المروحة مفيش فرق خالص حتي لو انا حطيتله تلج او مياه ساقعة باستمرار؟؟
> ...


اخي الكريم هنلك بعض التحسينات (لاكن في طورالدراسه والتجريب) لاكن المكييف الصحراوي انا تابعت مسئله التطوير بسبب اني لدي مصنع صغير لانتاج المكييفات الصحراويه التطوير لذياده قوه التريد لاكن المكييف الصحراوي يذيد نسبه الرطوبه وفي الاماكن الرطبه (لوشغلنا المكييف الصحراوي يصاب الانسان بحاله تعرق وضيق نسبه لذياده مستوى الرطوبه)نحن في علم هندسه التبريد مطلوب مناتهيئه المناخ المناسب لضان راحه الانسان وضمان كفائه العمل في المناطق الرطبه نحتاج كي يشعر الانسان برتياح في الجو الرطب يجب ان نخفض درجه الرطوبه 25% ولايمكن ذالك بغير المكييف الفريون فيعمل على تقليل درجه الرطوبه لي الحد المقبول كما ذكرت لك مع خفظ درجه الحراره بشكل موزون يعني المكييف الصحراوي لايصلح في الجوالرطب ولاكن العكس تمامافي المناطق الجافه وشديده الحراره نحتاج كي يشعرالانسان برتياح ان نعوض الجفاف برفع نسبه الرطوبه قليلا عن طريق المكييف الصحراوي وكي لايركز الرطوبه بشكل سلبي في المحيط فيصاب الانسان بحاله من التعرق(يجب فتح النوافز) مع العلم انو الفتحه العلميه يجب ان تكون (فوق السقف ) لاكن للاسف يجهل كثير من الناس ذالك اما التفسير العلمي انوالهواء البارد ثقيل وينخفض الى اسفل الغرفه اما الهواء الحارخفيف ويصعد الى اعلي والسبب ان فقدان الرطوبه فيه جعله حفيف بعكس الهواء الباردوبخفه وزنه سيخرج الهواء الحارعبر الفتحه العلويه ويبقى اسفل الغرفه هواء البارد نسبيا مع رطوبه مقبوله اما المشكله في ( فتح الباب فيخرج كلا الهوائين البارد مع الحار) بينما الفتحه اعلى السقف لخروج وتجديد الهواء بستمرار وانزال مكانه هواء باردورطب هذه معلومات ذكرتها كي تعم الفايده لبقيه الزملاء وبننسبه لك تخلص انو 1فتح مجرى لخروج الهواء لازم 2الفتحه المثاليه اعلى السقف 3لايصلح البته تركيبه في الاماكن الرطبه لانو حيزيدالرطوبه فيصاب الانسان با التعرق 4 المكيف المثالي (لك مكييف الفريون)​

في المثل الشعبي يقال( الغالي بغلاتو بيذوقك حلاته:81: الرخيص برخصته يذويقك مغصته) هههههه​


----------



## commandor_c (27 يونيو 2011)

ابن عوف عبداللطيف قال:


> اخي الكريم هنلك بعض التحسينات (لاكن في طورالدراسه والتجريب) لاكن المكييف الصحراوي انا تابعت مسئله التطوير بسبب اني لدي مصنع صغير لانتاج المكييفات الصحراويه التطوير لذياده قوه التريد لاكن المكييف الصحراوي يذيد نسبه الرطوبه وفي الاماكن الرطبه (لوشغلنا المكييف الصحراوي يصاب الانسان بحاله تعرق وضيق نسبه لذياده مستوى الرطوبه)نحن في علم هندسه التبريد مطلوب مناتهيئه المناخ المناسب لضان راحه الانسان وضمان كفائه العمل في المناطق الرطبه نحتاج كي يشعر الانسان برتياح في الجو الرطب يجب ان نخفض درجه الرطوبه 25% ولايمكن ذالك بغير المكييف الفريون فيعمل على تقليل درجه الرطوبه لي الحد المقبول كما ذكرت لك مع خفظ درجه الحراره بشكل موزون يعني المكييف الصحراوي لايصلح في الجوالرطب ولاكن العكس تمامافي المناطق الجافه وشديده الحراره نحتاج كي يشعرالانسان برتياح ان نعوض الجفاف برفع نسبه الرطوبه قليلا عن طريق المكييف الصحراوي وكي لايركز الرطوبه بشكل سلبي في المحيط فيصاب الانسان بحاله من التعرق(يجب فتح النوافز) مع العلم انو الفتحه العلميه يجب ان تكون (فوق السقف ) لاكن للاسف يجهل كثير من الناس ذالك اما التفسير العلمي انوالهواء البارد ثقيل وينخفض الى اسفل الغرفه اما الهواء الحارخفيف ويصعد الى اعلي والسبب ان فقدان الرطوبه فيه جعله حفيف بعكس الهواء الباردوبخفه وزنه سيخرج الهواء الحارعبر الفتحه العلويه ويبقى اسفل الغرفه هواء البارد نسبيا مع رطوبه مقبوله اما المشكله في ( فتح الباب فيخرج كلا الهوائين البارد مع الحار) بينما الفتحه اعلى السقف لخروج وتجديد الهواء بستمرار وانزال مكانه هواء باردورطب هذه معلومات ذكرتها كي تعم الفايده لبقيه الزملاء وبننسبه لك تخلص انو 1فتح مجرى لخروج الهواء لازم 2الفتحه المثاليه اعلى السقف 3لايصلح البته تركيبه في الاماكن الرطبه لانو حيزيدالرطوبه فيصاب الانسان با التعرق 4 المكيف المثالي (لك مكييف الفريون)​
> 
> في المثل الشعبي يقال( الغالي بغلاتو بيذوقك حلاته:81: الرخيص برخصته يذويقك مغصته) هههههه​




ما شاء الله معلومات قيمة جدا و انت لخصت الموضوع كله في كام سطر 
شكرا ليك جدا .. بس كدة فاضلي حاجة واحدة قبل ما اقرر لاني مش ساكن ع البحر فبعيد عن الرطوبة نسبيا
ازاي اقدر اعرف نسبة الرطوبة في المكان اللي انا فيه ؟؟ و لو انا مشيت علي الخطوات اللي حضرتك قلتها دي بالظبط اقدر احصل علي نسبة تبريد اد ايه او كام درجة يعني من الاخر هاحس بان الجو مكيف ولا لأ؟؟
و علي مساحة الاوضة بتاعتي (4ْx6) ايه اصغر تكييف فريون ممكن اركبه وسعره تقريبا في حدود كام
و بالنسلة للغلا بقي و يسقيك حلاوته هههههه مشكلة الفريون بس انه غالي شوية و بيستهلك كهربا كتير ممكن يبقي مرحلة تانية قدام
تحياتي لك


----------



## commandor_c (29 يونيو 2011)

بانتظار متابعتكم و ارائكم


----------

